# WTB kayak



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone have a used fishing kayak in good condition. This will be for a beginner so I don't want a high end yak. Just something of good quality, in good condition, and for a reasonable price. 

Thanks


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/pelican-kayak-sale-104835/#post788958


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

yah my kayak is the posting above ^ 
but i dont have the paddle


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Hawk thats not really what I'm looking for but thanks for the offer


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I Have a Native Manta Ray 12 foot sit on top that I am going to sell,I will not be back home until Jan 13th but if you are interested let me know.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Hi reel, thinking about selling my islander caster 12.5, seat, and paddle for $400. Its the same as the pelican caster I believe. Google it and let me know if thats what you are looking for. You can see it in the show us your yak thread


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the offers but I found one.


----------

